# Bob Lutz,former GM Head:human driven cars go way of the Horse



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Former GM vice chairman: 'It is absolutely inevitable - human-driven vehicles are on their way out'*

Bob Lutz, the former vice chairman of product development for General Motors, wrote a missive in "Automotive News" that society is "approaching the end of the automotive era."
Lutz predicts that human-driven cars will go the way of horses - they may be kept by the wealthy on ranches and at country clubs as forms of entertainment, but will disappear from highways.

He told CNBC on Tuesday there would be a tipping point where federal regulators officially phase out human-driven cars based on their disproportionate contribution to accidents.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/07/for...ob-lutz-self-driving-cars-will-take-over.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol pure comedy

it's going to be the exact opposite once sdc's "go live" lmao


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This "GM" guy is a moron we previously talked about in November 2017 -

"He is an idiot dinosaur (85 years old) "businessman" that had few high management positions in the American car industry. He used to be head of Chrysler Corporation's Global Product Development between 1992 and 1998, and everybody knows how big of failure Chrysler was at that time. Here is a testimony about those times, from an "auto design engineer. The major Japanese car company I work for doesn't consider Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep a competitor when it comes to design. Worked for a major Japanese auto designer you all are familiar with.

We used to an "event" where we took a vehicle apart, piece by piece. Every single piece. Inspecting, weighing, measuring, and comparing them to our parts. We did this for every design model and with every competitor.

*Never once was any Chrysler vehicle mentioned. *Not even in comparison documents. *It was the ultimate disrespect - they weren't even considered a competitor. Not even for some portion of their vehicles.*

I saw a lot of different cars broken down and close up. I have a lot of good things to say about competitors but Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep is not one of them."

Bob Lutz thinks is big deal, but his Wikipedia page states - "Lutz has *expressed skepticism* on the issue of global warming." more precisely - "global warming "is a total crock of sh*t." - OOOOOH BOY!!!!

After his Chrysler escapade, he went to GM and kept presenting himself as - "It just means that I was focused during my whole career on creating great products that would make people happy as opposed to seeing the automobile business merely as a vehicle to make money."

Problem is "The fact that the bean-counters seem to have won out over the quality control and design factions at GM puts me in mind of a book review I did in 2011 on former GM vice-chair Bob Lutz's _Car Guys Versus Bean Counters: The Battle for the Soul of American Business_. In it, Lutz wisecracks his way through the 1960s design- and technology-led glory days at GM to the late-1970s takeover by gangs of MBA's. Executives, once largely developed from engineering, began emerging from finance. The results ranged from the sobering (managers signing off on inferior products because customers "had no choice") to the hilarious (Cadillac ashtrays that wouldn't open because of corporate mandates that they be designed to function at -40°F). *It's pretty easy to imagine Car Guy Lutz removing his mirrored shades and shouting to the cowering line manager, "Well, customers in North Dakota will be happy. Too bad nobody else will!*"

Simply,* a car business idiot*!

Edit - I find very interesting this review on Bob Lutz book "Icons and idiots" - "I run the risk here of reviewing the book that Lutz did *not* write, but it must be said that Lutz sidesteps the economic forces that have ravaged the industrial labor market since the 1980s. He writes great anecdotes about character-building, which is to be expected of his generation, but *he barely acknowledges the savage attacks on the auto workers' standard of living."*

"Rather, Lutz deftly avoids some of these unpleasant realities in favor of entertaining gossip and lamentations that leadership is in short supply. But it's hard to see how "leadership" alone will restore the purchasing power that even Henry Ford admitted was necessary for a strong economy.
That purchasing power has been offshored to cheap-labor countries like China and Indonesia.

It has been well documented that, since China joined the WTO over 10 years ago, America has lost over 50,000 factories to offshoring. Those jobs now pay a fraction of what they used to pay American workers, and the difference has undoubtedly been absorbed into the salaries and bonuses of those in the C-suites of America. The purchasing power of the public has been destroyed as a result, and no amount of "charisma" or "leadership" is going to paper over the fact that a middle-class lifestyle has been shipped out of reach. Those manufacturing jobs will never return unless workers in America agree to work for the same slave wages that the Chinese workers get at factories like Foxconn, which imposes working conditions so degrading that they have had to build "suicide nets" around the workers' dorms to keep them from committing suicide (a fact revealed to the world after the death of Steve Jobs)."

Edit 2 - And also this - Bob Lutz's Double Talk on Apple Car and Volkswagen Emissions Cheating


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

In the 1950s and 60s car designers were predicting we would all be driving around in flying cars. Which goes to show anybody can make a wild prediction about the distant future, especially when they won't be around for people to laugh at them when it doesn't come true.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

GM and moron Bob? hahahaha... Let's take a look!

"Also for decades, General Motors was seen by many as *the epitome of corporate irresponsibility*. During the 1960s it was at the center of controversy over auto safety and through its clumsy actions helped turn consumer advocate Ralph Nader into a national figure. During the 1970s its attempt to intensify the assembly line to an unbearable extent gave rise to a blue-collar rebellion centered on the company's plant in Lordstown, Ohio. *During the 1980s and 1990s it led the industry's effort to block stricter federal fuel-efficiency standards*. GM then claimed to be serious about developing a zero-emission electric car, but prematurely pulled the plug on its own creation."

"In 1995 GM agreed to recall more than 470,000 Cadillacs, and pay nearly $45 million in fines and other costs to settle a federal complaint that the company had installed devices that caused the cars to emit illegal levels of carbon monoxide."

" in 2014 it became embroiled in a scandal involving a *decade-long failure to deal with an ignition switch problem that has been linked to more than a dozen deaths.* The company has had to contend with large-scale recalls, massive federal penalties and demands for compensation from victims and their families"

"On June 1, 2009, GM finally filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, a step that paved the way for its transformation into a company temporarily controlled by the federal government"
"During a July 10, 2009, press conference, GM stated that Lutz would remain at GM as Vice Chairman responsible for all creative elements of products and customer relationships"
So Lutz was acting Vice Chairman of GM, and *had been directly responsible for the GM's crash and bankruptcy* along other business morons. *Finally they've kicked the idiot out the door on May 02, 2010* (according to his Wikipedia page). This clown's expertise is ONLY in stupidity.









https://www.theautochannel.com/news/2015/08/23/139660-bob-lutz-prophesies-how-did-he-do-video.html

"In 2000 General Motors Acceptance Corp. was the target of a class action lawsuit brought by the National Consumer Law Center alleging that the finance unit *discriminated against African-Americans by charging them significantly higher interest rates on car loans* than the rates offered to white buyers. In 2004 GMAC settled the case by agreeing to cap its markup on all loans, and to offer more than 1 million no-markup loans to qualified minority applicants.
In 2001 GM agreed to pay $1.25 million to settle a lawsuit brought by the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission alleging that a group of workers was subjected to racial harassment at the company's plant in Linden, New Jersey."

"GM is among a group of companies being sued in a U.S. federal court under the Alien Tort Claims Act because of its operations in South Africa during the apartheid era."

The VERY long story of GM's shenanigans at https://www.corp-research.org/general-motors

Listen to this imbecile saying back in 2007 how he would put his money on ethanol to eliminate gasoline production


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> *Former GM vice chairman: 'It is absolutely inevitable - human-driven vehicles are on their way out'*
> 
> Bob Lutz, the former vice chairman of product development for General Motors, wrote a missive in "Automotive News" that society is "approaching the end of the automotive era."
> Lutz predicts that human-driven cars will go the way of horses - they may be kept by the wealthy on ranches and at country clubs as forms of entertainment, but will disappear from highways.
> ...


I think he's right. I just think by the time it happens I'll be too old to drive anyway. It ain't gonna be anytime soon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Didn't he change his name from Bob Putz or am I thinking more of in the future ?


----------



## Zooke (Jul 17, 2018)

Who has the credibility ?
Uber driver or Lutz ?

Well heck! whenever I want advice about future, financial and societal trends I always seek out the opinion of an "uber driver" earning $7net hourly.

cre·den·tial
krəˈden(t)SHəl/
_noun_
plural noun: *credentials*

a qualification, achievement, personal quality, or aspect of a person's background, typically when used to indicate that they are suitable for something.
"recruitment is based mainly on academic credentials"


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Zooke said:


> Who has the credibility ?
> Uber driver or Lutz ?


Actually, everything about this imbecile is coming from his Wikipedia page, The Auto Channel and articles written by few journalists. I (the witch with horns riding on my broom) only use their quotations, only adding the flavor of some descriptive epithets.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Wait... Bob Lutz said global warming is a crock of s—?? You know who else said that? (Among other alt right statements)? The Tomato.

Maybe... bob lutz is the Tomato??!?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> *Former GM vice chairman: 'It is absolutely inevitable - human-driven vehicles are on their way out'*
> 
> Bob Lutz, the former vice chairman of product development for General Motors, wrote a missive in "Automotive News" that society is "approaching the end of the automotive era."
> Lutz predicts that human-driven cars will go the way of horses - they may be kept by the wealthy on ranches and at country clubs as forms of entertainment, but will disappear from highways.
> ...


No more BAILOUTS G.M. !

G.M. should have gone " Way of the Horse"
2008


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

So I guess I slapped the Tomato so hard he ran away. I kinda feel bad about that a little


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> So I guess I slapped the Tomato so hard he ran away. I kinda feel bad about that a little


I can't even get his profile page to load so i can see when he last posted. Did he ignore me or did he deactivate ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I can't even get his profile page to load so i can see when he last posted. Did he ignore me or did he deactivate ?


I asked myself the same question! Lol


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

I’ll follow the money 
and
Stick with Winner 
Lutz the self made millionaire 

I don’t care what come out of his mouth just what’s in his wallet 
Cause I’m an American 
And
That’s
How 
This
Country
Judges
People

Period


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> I'll follow the money
> and
> Stick with Winner
> Lutz the self made millionaire
> ...


This country judges intelligence not wealth.

A stupid rich person who loses his money because he's so stupid is not very well respected in this country


----------

